# Texas Woman Takes A MASSIVE DUMP In Uber Driver's Car!



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

What would you do?

What would Uber do?

What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


OMG is that gross....I'm gagging just looking at that video. You for sure win the award of sickest thread EVER.

I don't know what I would do....$150 probably wouldn't even cover the cleanup, not alone lost wages.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

He should have put the camera on her face to shame her forever

Then I’d burn the car


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That dude shooting the video had on some nice looking shoes.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> That dude shooting the video had on some nice looking shoes.


Was thinking the same thing.

Also, the drive home for that Uber driver must of been the worst ride ever. I would take the car and park it in the nearest Uber Hub and leave it over night for them to see. I would also demand the fattest check ever from them.

But then again, if you leave it over night by the time the sun comes down that shit would be on another level of stinkiness and nastyness and probably harder to clean as it drys up...At that point I would literally ask for a new car. She better have some heavy pockets.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


Good God. That car is worthless. It's a hazardous waste site now.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Are 2 door cars allowed to be Uber’s? Thought all had to have 4door


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


Lol, how can you tell it was intentional? Maybe she just had _really_ bad diarrhea. Either way ... that car is history. No good.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Classified said:


> Are 2 door cars allowed to be Uber's? Thought all had to have 4door


Nice catch. There goes his cleaning fee if anything for operating against Ubers Policy.

I got the original video from here btw https://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhHRPLhmLYoN5Wj0Pp


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Nice catch. There goes his cleaning fee if anything for operating against Ubers Policy.
> 
> I got the original video from here btw https://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhHRPLhmLYoN5Wj0Pp


"Why she did that, bruh?" Lol.

All those people yelling and talking in the background. What is going on? I really want to know more about how and why this car-pooping happened.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> He should have put the camera on her face to shame her forever
> 
> Then I'd burn the car


At LEAST throw the seat away.

The seat IS a BIO HAZARD NOW



CarpeNoctem said:


> File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


Or SEW IT SHUT !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

hate when that happens.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I didn't hear but how do we know it was an actual uber driver?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> Nice catch. There goes his cleaning fee if anything for operating against Ubers Policy.
> 
> I got the original video from here btw https://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhHRPLhmLYoN5Wj0Pp


Could easily tell it's a 2 door convertible, was asking are two doors allowed, as I don't know what other city's allow, 


CarpeNoctem said:


> I didn't hear but how do we know it was an actual uber driver?


You can hear on the video some lady yells out why did you do that to the Uber's car yo, video could be click bait and staged,


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The culprit has been found.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I knew this girl who bought a really nice Camero in which someone committed suicide - with a shotgun. She got it for a steal and her rather talented boyfriend (later her husband) essentially ripped out the interior and replaced it. That suicide car gave me the creeps a little bit. This poo car... well, this is a deal breaker. There is no coming back from that. I'd take an Uber home from wherever this event occurred and let a pro tow it away and clean and sell it for me. I'd never even look at it again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


What's with the shoes?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What 3rd world country did this take place in???


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

What a shitty situation


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Classified said:


> Could easily tell it's a 2 door convertible, was asking are two doors allowed, as I don't know what other city's allow


Apparently it's in Texas. I don't think Uber allows 2 Doors period for ride-sharing. 2 doors are only available for UberEats.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you shitting me?


----------



## JDJDrama (Jun 5, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


I have to completely agree with you here! 
Take every single step and measure that you can possibly take to make her understand the suffering she has put you thru with this Bs!! 
Unacceptable! Ridiculous! 
Lawyers, litigation, anything you can do to help yourself recover, and shame her at the same time!!
Hope you get everything owed to you and then some!


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> What a shitty situation


I see what you did there!!!


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

JDJDrama said:


> I have to completely agree with you here!
> Take every single step and measure that you can possibly take to make her understand the suffering she has put you thru with this Bs!!
> Unacceptable! Ridiculous!
> Lawyers, litigation, anything you can do to help yourself recover, and shame her at the same time!!
> Hope you get everything owed to you and then some!


So when Uber finds out that your operating with a 2 door vehicle everything goes out the drain.


----------



## JDJDrama (Jun 5, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> So when Uber finds out that your operating with a 2 door vehicle everything goes out the drain.


That would be the perfect ironic twist to this story


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I would just push this thing into a lake or park on the train tracks. Dear insurance, please take my car from me.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

That's worse than puke. The poor driver will have to clean it himself before anyone will detail for health reasons.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NYCFunDriver said:


> That's worse than puke. The poor driver will have to clean it himself before anyone will detail for health reasons.


Only one way to clean that car


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh CRAP...!!!

Oops...I meant...

OH POO...!!!

Rakos


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only one way to clean that car
> 
> View attachment 266884


I think so and than I'd go after the person that did it and sue them for a new vehicle.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


She'd just shit on the wall.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> That dude shooting the video had on some nice looking shoes.


It looks like they are from the future lol

But in all seriousness, someone needs to die lol


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

That’s a real shit show


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Come on, guys. The fact that it's a two-door car says the story is bs.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


When driver less cars are finally released to the masses this will be a common occurrence. Imagine ordering an Uber on a Saturday night and when you open the door you get a whiff of the gift the last rider left behind.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's like the pax stood up, literally spread their butt cheeks and let loose.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


Why ya'll grabbing her like that....lol OMG really? How did this even happen to begin with? Who let her do it in the first place?


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Shit does happen

Let other paxs to clean it with their butt.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

She must have been naked in the seat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just for the record, I have taken bigger dumps just not in the passenger seat, that's wierd, just the drivers seat


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

"Bruh look at that shit". I bet he never figured he would say that so literally. This is some Texas shit. She had to do it in a car with pleather and wood grain too. Come on with this shit.

I just got done taking a dump (in the correct establishment) as well so coincidental


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

what a shit show! 
Report should be on Dara's desk pre breakfast tomorrow and he probably come up with the brilliant idea of the need for toilet paper and designated area (seat behind the driver) for this type of service.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Just for the record, I have taken bigger dumps just not in the passenger seat, that's wierd, just the drivers seat


What i don't understand is why it's all over so much of the car like an enema blast or something? I was expecting to see a log, but instead its like a shit blaster blasted the car. Shit literally hit the fan here.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wonder if the tow truck guy may refuse this shit.

Because she was on the fone and distracted? Good question, drivers shitty luck for sure.



Gtown Driver said:


> What i don't understand is why it's all over so much of the car like an enema blast or something? I was expecting to see a log, but instead its like a shit blaster blasted the car. Shit literally hit the fan here.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It literally got over so much of his car that he wouldn't be able to hit his shifter because it's covered in shit.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have an idea for a new product I am taking to Shark Tank, it's gonna be called ShitTank (emergency blanket) and it's hush hush, I can only discuss with my lawyers being present. anyone???


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> It literally got over so much of his car that he wouldn't be able to hit his shifter because it's covered in shit.


Pretty sure the driver got covered in shit too...You don't see the driver nor the passengers anywhere in this video so something really went wrong... I wonder what she ate? Can they do a DNA test on that shit and find out?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ She probably took an Uber for some fresh air until she could get it going. That's like 3 days worth of prune juice explosion.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Gtown Driver said:


> What i don't understand is why it's all over so much of the car like an enema blast or something? I was expecting to see a log, but instead its like a shit blaster blasted the car. Shit literally hit the fan here.


Hold on....

Isn't this the new Uber ambulance...

Taking someone to the hospital....

That just didn't make it....8>O

So much for Uber ambulance...8>)

Thinking about $1000 cleaning fee....

Oh wait... isn't that the deductible...???

Oh SHIT...!!!









Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> What i don't understand is why it's all over so much of the car like an enema blast or something? I was expecting to see a log, but instead its like a shit blaster blasted the car. Shit literally hit the fan here.


You kinda want to spread it around evenly like icing a cake


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Come on, guys. The fact that it's a two-door car says the story is bs.


Yes, it's fake.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

should have laughed at the incident as a can of coke exploded in my freezer and have no one to sue.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm thinking this is a fake too but if it really happened to me I would be inclined to walk away and report the car stolen. That's a job for a powerwasher right there and that would be hazardous to any of the electronics.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Car is almost technically totalled. Think req's removal of the seats to get to the carpet, perhaps even removing the floor carpet.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

x100 said:


> Car is almost technically totalled. Think req's removal of the seats to get to the carpet, perhaps even removing the floor carpet.


That smell will NEVER GO AWAY...8>O

Kind of like monkey poo....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


I will leave this one to an expert.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

a shit show has been brought to you by uuuubbbbbbbberrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
and bleach, our other partner in crimes.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

If give her one star for sure!


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Everything’s bigger in Texas


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

She for sure left a $hitty tip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't watched the video based on the reactions.

When you guys say fake are we talking 'Two Girls One Cup' fake?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

This is why I DON'T pick up riders anywhere near a Taco Bell...#tacohell #theshits



Uber's Guber said:


> What 3rd world country did this take place in???


Texas, land of Ted Cruz......


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Get a breathing apparatus and switch over to Uber Eats to complete your night. I don't see what the issue is here.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> He should have put the camera on her face to shame her forever
> 
> Then I'd burn the car


She was obviously sick. I can't believe it was on purpose, and she was probably entirely humiliated.

That being said, this is a business. $150 may or may not cover the deep cleaning and disinfecting, depending on your market.

I would tell Uber that if $150 doesn't cover the full bill and they don't give more, provided I give over receipts to prove the expense, I would be taking the pax to small claims for the unpaid cleaning PLUS lost wages, and calling the local media outlets, as well, to show how Uber doesn't have drivers' backs and to teach pax that they really are responsible.

Cab stand I used to work for had a $275 fee if someone urinated, deficated, vomited, or bled (provided it wasn't something the driver/company was liable for). And they actually OWNED the car wash & detail shop that would be used!

I've heard of other companies that would charge $300.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> She was obviously sick. I can't believe it was on purpose, and she was probably entirely humiliated.
> 
> That being said, this is a business. $150 may or may not cover the deep cleaning and disinfecting, depending on your market.
> 
> ...


Only sick, then yes, let's not ruin her life.

But if she shit my car because she was too drunk, that's worse than vomiting. 
I would wish her all the shame and humiliation that a person is able to tolerate just before their breaking point.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> $150 may or may not cover the deep cleaning and disinfecting, depending on your market.


$150 wouldn't be enough to clean that mess. If I owned a car wash I wouldn't even accept the car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> $150 wouldn't be enough to clean that mess. If I owned a car wash I wouldn't even accept the car.


This is when you offer the 16 year old neighbor $100 for a one hour job.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> But if she shit my car because she was too drunk,


I was in the nightclub business for a long time.

We once had a guy get so drunk he shit his pants and passed out. I grabbed a big dolly (think the orange flatbed at Costco), pulled him (by the arms) onto it and wheeled him out the back to where his friends were waiting. I dumped him at their feet and said "he's your problem now", went back inside and hosed off the dolly.

I've always been in the Customer Service business


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

She was just dropping off the kids in the uber pool


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> What 3rd world country did this take place in???


The Hood.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> I was in the nightclub business for a long time.
> 
> We once had a guy get so drunk he shit his pants and passed out. I grabbed a big dolly (think the orange flatbed at Costco), pulled him (by the arms) onto it and wheeled him out the back to where his friends were waiting. I dumped him at their feet and said "he's your problem now", went back inside and hosed off the dolly.
> 
> I've always been in the Customer Service business


So nice of you to give him a ride! 5 stars & a Late Night Hero badge for you!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hate passengers with loose lips, then again she was going for the biggest vowel movement. 

They should make this vehicle official mobile toilet of Upooper.. with 6x surge pricing driving around..


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Reminds me of one of my favorite stories ever posted on these forums. No vids or pictures but the vivid detail of the storytelling is more than enough:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269

It would be funny if this were a good Samaritan ride as well. Or maybe dump job is more appropriate here... I just don't get it though. If people feel sick or a terrible rumbling down below, just ask the driver to pull over. Jeez.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh, my Lord. I've got tears in my eyes.

I would not want to tackle this clean up.

This is bad enough that I might be tempted to run over to the local car washes where local entreprenuers are always hitting me up to let them clean my car. The negotiations would be video worthy, I suspect. And I'd probably spring for the tools mentioned below.

But if I had to do it myself...(and you sure don't want to let that sit overnight!)...

Take lots of pictures and video. During the video, describe what you see and smell, and how it makes you feel, audibly. "Oh, my God, this stinks so bad ***gag*** I think I'm going to puke ***barf sounds off camera*** my car is ruined!"

Make sure you get *lots *of pictures. Up close, wide angle, different angles. Use a flash! Get shots of any poo splash that hit the doors, down in between the seats, inside cracks, etc. For a case like this, probably 100 photos, including a mug shot of the pooper.

I'd get a surgical mask. Dab some Vix vapor rub on it, maybe swab some under my nose. Might even be worth getting a ventilator mask from a hardware store.

I'd wear protective eye wear, just in case some splashed towards my eyes. Probably make up a field rigged hazmat suit out of a disposable rain coat, long sleeved rubber gloves, etc. If I didn't have them handy, I'd find a 24-hour Walmart and buy the cheapest.

I'd try to get that seat pulled out of the car. Unbolt, unplug, and remove. That would make getting the poo out of various cracks and crannies much easier.

A portable steam cleaner might get that seat and visible carpet clean enough. It will almost certainly take several cleanings.

After it's cleaned and dried, put that seat back in, and run an ozone machine in there for 30 minutes at a time, until the stink is gone. Febreeze and Ozium in between ozone treatments. Lots of Febreeze. Probably a whole giant refill container! This process will take the better part of one day, maybe two days. The lost revenue piles up.

I'd hit Uber up for double the max cleaning fee. I know it can be done, because I've done it (twice), when the damage is off the chart, as this clearly would be, if it were real.

This might be worth taking the pax to small claims court, too. Lost revenue, accelerated car depreciation, are very real losses. Get some written estimates from car detailers about what they would charge, estimates from claims adjusters (just don't call your own, you should know someone), and a frank talk to a veteran used car lot sales manager about the very real extra depreciation this mess might cause. Document, document, document. Get as much third-party evidence, on their letter head, that you can. It will be a lot of leg work, and you might have trouble collecting, but it might be absolutely hilarious. Get your friends to video the judge and court staff as you present your case, if you can. That's YouTube worthy.

For the record, I've cleaned up very large spills, barf, poo, pee, rotten crotch ooze, blood, and even guts from a freshly killed animal carcass that hitch hiked on pax shoes (dead bird), all from driving rideshare. But nothing like this video.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably the perfect Poo-mobile now!


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


IMO that car is a total loss



Uber's Guber said:


> What 3rd world country did this take place in???


Oklahoma



Bbonez said:


> $150 wouldn't be enough to clean that mess. If I owned a car wash I wouldn't even accept the car.


The Hazardous nature merits a Insurance Claim 
No joke


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I guess she wasn’t wearing pants?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

How did it get on the arm rest?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> How did it get on the arm rest?


And how is that guy recording without gagging?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> When driver less cars are finally released to the masses this will be a common occurrence. Imagine ordering an Uber on a Saturday night and when you open the door you get a whiff of the gift the last rider left behind.


Uber should be thankful for drivers since drivers clean for free


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> How did it get on the arm rest?


Explosive diarrhea happened at time of exit due to exertion aggravated by lack of panties while mini skirt


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

This tape is the "Red Asphalt" of TNC driving. Title it "Brown Ass Fault" LOL


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Jesus Christ....this is confirmation for me that my days of doing rideshare are numbered....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> File to uber for the cleaning fee. Call the police, get the police report, sue her for damages (like replacing the seat(s) and carpet) and then some! This was not some puke accident. This was malicious intent and damage. Nail her ass to the wall!


 You'd have to have some kind of sick fetish to nail her ass to the wall


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

LolIKnow said:


> What would you do?
> 
> What would Uber do?
> 
> What's the cleaning fee looking like? A brand new car?


ohhh shit...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

What the actual EFF??!! Seriously, what is that? Screw a cleaning fee, I'd want a new car. Nothing will get the stank out if that is truly a person's shit.

How messed up in the head does a person have to be to shit themselves with liquid diarrhea and make it land EVERYWHERE including the gear shift and center console??!! 

I'm gagging just thinking about it. Oh my good God. That is some animalistic crap.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

On the bright side, you could hang a roll of toilet paper from the rearview mirror, park it at the airport lot and let the ants have a mildly cleaner toilet for a night while they queue up. Charge $1 per person - use it to buy the lighter fluid you'll need to burn that ride to the ground.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

It probably took her 3 minutes to position herself in the crime spot, these ppl can not maneuver just like that in case of emergencies. Think she tried to hid it under the rug but gradually fell apart.. LOL

This is FEMA level disaster and not a couple of hundreds worth of compensation.



Julescase said:


> What the actual EFF??!! Seriously, what is that? Screw a cleaning fee, I'd want a new car. Nothing will get the stank out if that is truly a person's shit.
> 
> How messed up in the head does a person have to be to shit themselves with liquid diarrhea and make it land EVERYWHERE including the gear shift and center console??!!
> 
> I'm gagging just thinking about it. Oh my good God. That is some animalistic crap.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

That requires a triple layer haz-mat suit, an oxygen mask, 20 gallons of Palmolive Anti bacterial dish soap to scrub yourself down with, and a swimming pool full of hand sanitizer. After 20 laps in the hand sanitizer, top it off with a hard pressure spray from a fire hose of 50% rubbing alcohol for a good final soak of your entire body, then let yourself air dry. 

Then, repeat the above process at least twice before even considering interacting amongst other humans.


----------

